# quel marque de memoire pour imac



## nass du 38780 (8 Février 2013)

Bonsoir
J'ai un i mac 21"5 de mi 2011 avec seulement 4 G de RAM et je voudrai rajouter 2X4G pourriez vous me conseiller quel marque choisir ?

         Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Tu peux regarder sur Crucial.fr, c'est plutôt bien. Autrement Macway.fr


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour

pour information, il y a une certaine structure dans ce forum (si, si) 

Merci de chercher dans la bonne rubrique  

au hasard, je dirais celle-ci peut être: http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/sujet-unique-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-83867.html


----------

